

Ask HN: What neat design trends do you notice emerging? (e.g. parallax) - cjbarber

I jumped on the parallax boat a little bit late - what are some things worth checking out now?
======
stephenr
How about don't just jump from fad to fad. Usable design is not something that
changes every 90 days

------
futhey
I haven't seen anything new in about a year now. Parallax has gotten better,
some neat metro-inspired UIs have surfaced, but nothing game-changing has
happened (Please, I want to be corrected).

------
argonaut
You ought to distinguish between a design trend and a design trick. Parallax
is a cool design trick. But in many cases it's horrible UX because it can be
very disorienting.

------
Avalaxy
Personally I love flat UI, metro being one of my favorites.

But I don't know if it's 'new' enough for you.

